# [EDIT] Stuff Madara doesnt care about



## Rios (Nov 14, 2012)

Inspired by  post


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

Quality thread already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish I were creative.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 14, 2012)

minato, hirudora, gokage

Go forth my minions and make those.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 14, 2012)

Excellent edits. 



			
				PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> I wish I were creative.



Ugh me too.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope you read Bleach


----------



## Annabella (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




they were his otp but let's be honest it was never going to last.


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2012)

Zerst?ren said:


> Hope you read Bleach



Yes I do and I  had kinda the same expression as Madara.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 14, 2012)

This one is golden


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 14, 2012)

here its late and all but


----------



## Fiona (Nov 14, 2012)

5 star thread rios


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope he posts it here. 



KAKASHI10 said:


> here its late and all but



  

Just what are you implying?


----------



## DeadNinjaWalking (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh well.


----------



## ARCCRA (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 14, 2012)

^ holy fuck.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## wibisana (Nov 14, 2012)

wkwkwkwkwk so much win


----------



## MangaR (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG, quality thread !


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Annabella (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## sladky (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 14, 2012)

i was expecting a 9/11 or holocaust one since titanic was done.


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## wibisana (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 14, 2012)

oh lawd...


----------



## Medea (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 14, 2012)

posting in an epic thread

OP's and the titanic one solo


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ARCCRA (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Icegaze (Nov 14, 2012)

^


----------



## Medea (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread needs to be stickied and preserved for the next couple of years to come


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Hazuki (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 14, 2012)

Seriously, I can't breathe. This is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 14, 2012)

Aaaaand, we just crossed the line...


----------



## MrCatalyst (Nov 14, 2012)

More of these.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 14, 2012)

LMFAOOO fuck  I feel bad for laughing at this..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the only one that made me lol. I am disappointed.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 14, 2012)

This is a companion to my first one. I had to complete the set.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Nov 14, 2012)

Now if it was the first Hokage who was saying.


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 14, 2012)

i don't know how to edit animated gifs.  can anyone put or teach me how to put the animated gif in a television set?


----------



## Tyger (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

Tyger said:


> *Spoiler*: __



!!!! That gif.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 14, 2012)

Most aren't funny, the Op's post is priceless.


----------



## Yakkai (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread is better than the last 20 chapters of the manga.


----------



## Vargas (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2012)

Laxus Dreyar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 14, 2012)

5 star thread.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 14, 2012)

hahahahaha hilarious


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2012)

Madara is nothing more than Hashis bitch


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 14, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> i don't know how to edit animated gifs.  can anyone put or teach me how to put the animated gif in a television set?



Do you have Photoshop or Gimp?  I have Photoshop and can make GIF's with it.  What you want to do is advanced for even me, but it depends on how large or small the image of the tv set is.  You would propbably have to crop and'or resize the layers for the GIF above to fit.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread...I can't breathe....


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 14, 2012)

I need to know where that is from...


----------



## CA182 (Nov 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I need to know where that is from...



You can thank me later...

Link removed

Also I'll do some editting for this thread later!


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 14, 2012)

*Biggest reveal in manga:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2012)

Someone do an edit with the panel of Izuna bleeding from both his eyes.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm surprised this hasn't been done yet:


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 14, 2012)

This had me rolling about on the fucking floor.  

And if people didn't even crack a smile at this, you have no personality.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 14, 2012)

It's like Santa Claus at the mall


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Aaaaand, we just crossed the line...



Agree big time on this one. I'm raising an eyebrow every time I see someone acting like it's the funniest one here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Someone do an edit with the panel of Izuna bleeding from both his eyes.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2012)

RIOS, YOU HAVE SASUKE SKIN!  YOU ARE A FAN


----------



## Kusa (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks lol! XD

This one is kinda in character.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## AlphaReaver (Nov 14, 2012)

Should do one of the Jiraiya/Pain & Itachi/Sasuke fights!


----------



## Sarry (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG, i have a good idea but i suck at relatively complex edits:
Can someone do the edit 
I promise there'll be reps inreturn


*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara buys a pet cat, and it turns out to be grumpy cat.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 14, 2012)

Hashirama just had the lap dance of his life..


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



one piece is the greatest manga





cause i also don't care about it


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 14, 2012)

​​


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Harbour (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Harbour (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## firefangz (Nov 14, 2012)

Posting in Legendary thread


----------



## gRaven (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## gabzilla (Nov 14, 2012)

Fabulous thread.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

Posting in an epic thread.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Howling~ (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 14, 2012)

Epic thread is indeed, epic


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _WOW Madara r00d_


----------



## sladky (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## AwesomeSmile (Nov 14, 2012)

Greatest thread ever! Almost LOL'ed in class


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2012)

Zerst?ren said:


> Hope you read Bleach





DeadNinjaWalking said:


> Oh well.




My faves.


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 14, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agree big time on this one. I'm raising an eyebrow every time I see someone acting like it's the funniest one here.



Not meaning to burst your bubble, but it kinda is 

5 stars aren't enough for this thread, overall


----------



## Turrin (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL 5-star thread right here.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for crappy editing skills


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Laxus Dreyar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should put him in the empty space in the rocks with water he fits


----------



## AeolusXII (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## 666firebird7 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bleach spoiler


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2012)

Madara's thoughts on Obito's motivation. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 15, 2012)

Along those lines...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AeolusXII (Nov 15, 2012)

^Somehow I feel like the graph should spell out Rin.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a hilarious thread.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 15, 2012)

ahahahah 

ahahahah


----------



## Medea (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Nov 15, 2012)

This is funny but kinda rude at the same time...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








For all of you particle physicists


----------



## Toonz (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know if someone did this yet.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shinethedown (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 15, 2012)

But really, it's kinda disturbing how accurate this is.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 15, 2012)

5 Stars ain't enough for this thread. Madara/5 should be an option...


----------



## DremolitoX (Nov 15, 2012)

lol

​


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 15, 2012)

Some of these are kinda funny . . . 

Yeah . . .


----------



## LilMissAnko (Nov 15, 2012)

so many reps to give...


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jajanken (Nov 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


>


  DAMN YOU! now I have a craving to read Death Note again... brb


----------



## Azula (Nov 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Annabella (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


>



would have been better if you add when obito says I see the 1 hokage in you and that is why he wants to fuck you ho well


----------



## Annabella (Nov 18, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> would have been better if you add when obito says I see the 1 hokage in you and that is why he wants to fuck you ho well



Damn..and i thought I was perverted loll 

I'll try better next time


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Damn..and i thought I was perverted loll
> 
> I'll try better next time



you seem to be new and not know me,


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 19, 2012)

- Kishi says next year is kakashi year for sure.
MADARA: O well


----------



## Shadow050 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> Inspired by  post



haha, awesome!

oh yeah... that hinata incident did happen, didn't it... i had forgot lol.

thanks for the reminder


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 19, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO....
they so creative..
so what is he interested in anymore?!....


----------



## Rios (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> so what is he interested in anymore?!....



Hashirama's wood and ruling over the world seem to be his top priorities.


----------



## AeolusXII (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh god. Too funny.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 7, 2014)

firefangz said:


> Posting in Legendary thread





Arya Stark said:


> Posting in an epic thread.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



where are these so called legendary,epic threads? Somebody correct me if i am wrong with anything. Because i am new here


----------



## Itachі (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _He always knew it wouldn't happen_


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 10, 2014)

Suzakuold said:


> When Madara stole the Gedo Statue, the Branch House blamed the Main House for neglecting their duty, and decided to exterminate them. Toneri, who had been raised to hate mankind by the Branch House, was apparantly the sole survivor of the conflict.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 10, 2014)

DeadNinjaWalking said:


> Oh well.


OMG..!


----------

